# Cherry wood question



## kevin james (Oct 8, 2019)

I am trying to perfect the color on my pork ribs which taste amazing, but have been coming out too dark in color. Now to get this out of the way straight away... I know some some will say, if they taste great who cares how they look... well, I do. I'm a perfectionist and I know what I want, and I want that competition mahogany color. Anyways... I have a Pit Boss 1100 pellet grill and have been using Lumber Jack Char Hickory pellets in both the hopper and a smoke tube (which have given me a great smoke flavor I'm happy with), and I keep hearing people say to use some cherry wood which I am happy to try. I was thinking about leaving the char hickory pellets in the hopper, and using a 50/50 mix of char hickory and cherry in the tube (cherry would be lumber jack 100% cherry).

The only issue is, more often then not I'm smoking more than one thing at the same time, usually some ribs, maybe some chicken, and _almost always_ some tri tip...because I just love tri tip... it's one of my favorite things. That said, I know I have heard cherry is great on pork and great on chicken... but what about beef? I don't have another smoker to use for the tri tip, and while I want to try the cherry wood on the ribs to see if they help the color, I don't want to impart a flavor on the tri tip that is going to be unpleasant. Yes, I know I could just try it and see what happens, but I'm wondering what people's thoughts and experience are with it on beef before I go spend money on some cherry pellets and ruin a nice piece of tri tip.

Any thoughts from people in the know will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 8, 2019)

Cherry won't be unpleasant at all on beef. If anything it will be a bit mild but that's about it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2019)

Cherry wood is fine with beef.
Al


----------



## kruizer (Oct 8, 2019)

Chery is okay on beef but I would use post oak or white oak. For the ribs, cherry is great. Gives a nice color and a really nice soft smoke flavor.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 8, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Cherry won't be unpleasant at all on beef. If anything it will be a bit mild but that's about it.





SmokinAl said:


> Cherry wood is fine with beef.
> Al



Ok, thanks. I will give it a try!


----------



## kevin james (Oct 8, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Chery is okay on beef but I would use post oak or white oak. For the ribs, cherry is great. Gives a nice color and a really nice soft smoke flavor.



I think you missed the point.. I'm asking about cherry because I want to try it with my ribs, but I usually have some beef in the smoker _with_ the ribs and don't want have a negative effect on the beef.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2019)

I used Cherry on a Prime Rib a couple times, and I certainly didn't detect anything less than Awesome Flavor.

Bear


----------



## texomakid (Oct 8, 2019)

I love Cherry. I use it often mixed with Hickory (Lumberjack pellets) but to get that true Mahogany color Pecan is what I've used in the past. When done right I can really help get that rich brown color.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 8, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I used Cherry on a Prime Rib a couple times, and I certainly didn't detect anything less than Awesome Flavor.
> 
> Bear



Thanks for the input! definitely going to put an order in for some cherry and give it a try!


----------



## kevin james (Oct 8, 2019)

texomakid said:


> I love Cherry. I use it often mixed with Hickory (Lumberjack pellets) but to get that true Mahogany color Pecan is what I've used in the past. When done right I can really help get that rich brown color.



Good to know. Maybe I'll order a bag of 100% pecan and try that as well. Although, when I think mahogany color, I think deep red, not brown. I don't want brown.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2019)

kevin james said:


> Thanks for the input! definitely going to put an order in for some cherry and give it a try!




Yup---Cherry Pellets are OK for a Pellet Stove, however those using an AMNPS should stay away from using straight Cherry Pellets. They have a problem burning in the Amazing Tray.

Bear


----------



## kevin james (Oct 8, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Cherry Pellets are OK for a Pellet Stove, however those using an AMNPS should stay away from using straight Cherry Pellets. They have a problem burning in the Amazing Tray.
> 
> Bear



What about in a pellet tube? My plan was to stick with the char hickory pellets in the hopper as the fuel source, and do a 50/50 mix of char hickory/100% cherry in the A-maze-n tube.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2019)

kevin james said:


> What about in a pellet tube? My plan was to stick with the char hickory pellets in the hopper as the fuel source, and do a 50/50 mix of char hickory/100% cherry in the A-maze-n tube.




As far as I know Cherry works fine in the Tube, because it gets more air than in the Tray. I never tried it, but if I'm wrong somebody who uses Cherry Pellets in the Tube can correct me. I use Cherry Dust in my AMNS, without a problem.
I think the problem with Cherry Pellets is the Natural oil in the "Pitch Pockets" in the Cherry wood. It needs more air than the Tube needs.

Bear


----------



## texomakid (Oct 8, 2019)

kevin james said:


> Good to know. Maybe I'll order a bag of 100% pecan and try that as well. Although, when I think mahogany color, I think deep red, not brown. I don't want brown.



Try a little paprika in your rub. When I use certain rubs I get more "red" than others.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 8, 2019)

texomakid said:


> Try a little paprika in your rub. When I use certain rubs I get more "red" than others.



Yep, I already have a good amount of paprika in my rub


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 28, 2019)

smokin peachey


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 28, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> smokin peachey



I can’t be of much help with pellets. I only burn wood. 

I do mix cherry and hickory splits often and like the color/taste combo


----------



## phatbac (Oct 29, 2019)

For good color...try a sauce of mine designed for excellent color and taste...called candy apple red..

I uploaded the recipe.. enjoy!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Jan 31, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I used Cherry on a Prime Rib a couple times, and I certainly didn't detect anything less than Awesome Flavor.
> 
> Bear


 I second bear on that. I did a pirme rib after christmas with cherry as to not over power it, it was freaking awesome!


----------

